# Feeding bees



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought a pad of feed at Napoleon bee supply. It's about 8 by 11 inches. The guy told me to put half in now under the inner cover and half in January. Does that make sense? It's a feeder pad to use instead of sugar water. Any experience with this type of feed? Thanks, moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No experience with it but sound similar a candy board we make up and put on our bees. they only work it if they need it.

 Al


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it not just as easy to place newspaper on top of the frames and add dry sugar - maybe spritzed with water to keep in place? What's it called - mountain camp feeding?? I'm a new beek hitting into first winter and trying to determine various methods of feeding to carry them over. Their stores are slim and I don't think they'll make it without some help
And dry sugar on top of the frames


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

moday said:


> I bought a pad of feed at Napoleon bee supply. It's about 8 by 11 inches. The guy told me to put half in now under the inner cover and half in January. Does that make sense? It's a feeder pad to use instead of sugar water. Any experience with this type of feed? Thanks, moday


I have used many types of feed for bees. 

I have never heard of a 'pad of feed'.

Is this the product:


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like that.....I'll try it and see if they work, only cost3 bucks


----------

